# Making a video series on how to ship



## tabor (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so I started with a fairly obscure and unique video (instead of the standard shipping method), but thats because I was bored. Future videos will cover all the basics. A lot of time collectors out in Texas and such are WILLING to send, they just don't know HOW to ship. Hopefully this series, when complete, will alleviate the need to explain the same thing over and over.

This video is primarily aimed at people who ship a lot domestically and want to save a ton of money (shipping recently went up at most places). Keep in mind also you can put the Styro Foam in the DVD box and THEN in the envelope and still be charged for the envelope, not the package. 

I'm not sure how customs work overseas, so I'm just including them because I know a lot of people on here are for different countries. Letters fly through customs, packages don't.

Read the disclaimer on the video: This is NOT intended to show people how to "smuggle" stuff, shipping live animals overseas from the US to other countries is *illegal *without the proper license. Keep that in mind, and don't do anything _dumb_!  

More videos to come, covering the basics, but I started with this one since it will help a lot of people save money on shipping, this envelope could be shipped for $3 versus $11-12 for a box, both via priority.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jPRBktH2ur4


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go Ryan.


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 23, 2008)

very cool man, very cool


----------



## tabor (Jun 23, 2008)

Part 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FP1Qey0fnk

Recycled from one I made last year. taught atleast 454 people how to pack according to YouTube! I just changed the music, and added the fact that YES i realize the scorpion is dead. And yes, i "have the *guts*" (youtube comments!!!) to do it with a live scorpion. This is just a place holder for now, but its really effective.

I also disabled commenting because the general public doesn't understand us scorp folks


----------



## tabor (Jun 23, 2008)

Rate them if you like them and want more, since I disabled comments it's the only form of feedback I get!


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ryan, thanks. I needed that. Abyss, are you reading this??

David


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

Decided to make a whole video series, not just shipping, but all aspects of the hobby. Perfect for newcomers, its a lot easier to show than it is to explain. Send them videos instead of answering the same stuff over and over.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb3vo-BJ_K4

Covering basic caging. Unpacking will come tomorrow.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice!
you should make a video of your collection


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 25, 2008)

just watched your video, very well done! i didnt know how to ship until this... perhaps you could make one with a live specimen? maybe a larger one?


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice videos!! You should make a video on how to pack larger scorpions.

I love the envelope concept. It's so sneaky!


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 25, 2008)

bjaeger said:


> I love the envelope concept. It's so sneaky!


they evolve better security, we evolve better methods:clap:  :clap:


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> just watched your video, very well done! i didnt know how to ship until this... perhaps you could make one with a live specimen? maybe a larger one?


I don't know if you're being sarcastic (because i say I will redo it with a live one all over the video lol) but I intend to make one on unpacking and then repack a live one, might cover handling today as well, just depends on how soon I get my errands done.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 25, 2008)

tabor said:


> I don't know if you're being sarcastic (because i say I will redo it with a live one all over the video lol) but I intend to make one on unpacking and then repack a live one, might cover handling today as well, just depends on how soon I get my errands done.


lol sorry it was kinda late when i watched it, i wasnt completely focused. but yes how to do a large specimen that was alive would be a great help :worship:


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

OK so I filmed the packing of the larger scorp, that will be posted in an hour or so. I tried using to small of a vial at first and it all went wrong it essentially turned into a blooper reel where I try packing a scorp but it all goes wrong, mostly because I filmed it about 2 minutes after I cremated my gecko and was still anxious about that. It does show some good techniques on what to do if a scorp is climbing up your tongs though 

In the meantime here is how to setup baby cages: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTJD1Zfb39Y

Unpacking, packing larger things, and the blooper reel still to come this evening.


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

More basics:

Unpacking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKECu02JYQ4


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 25, 2008)

love the videos! great help :worship:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 25, 2008)

i just packed up some T's and scorps using this method, very helpful!
btw, in the bloopers, what sp is that?


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

bobtard said:


> i just packed up some T's and scorps using this method, very helpful!
> btw, in the bloopers, what sp is that?


G. madagascarensis


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah, nice.
should post some collection/breeding pics 
EDIT:just saw the arrival of scorps vid, they are HUGE.heterometrus sp?
rick


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Ah, nice.
> should post some collection/breeding pics
> EDIT:just saw the arrival of scorps vid, they are HUGE.heterometrus sp?
> rick


Indeed, I just put them all in a cage together, the females all seem gravid. two males are at least 8 inches from tip to tail. :}


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 26, 2008)

Your videos are awesome!:clap: 
Very helpful.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 26, 2008)

I found the blooper video hilarious despite your growing frustrations


----------



## tabor (Jun 26, 2008)

Me showing the basic techniques of handling, sort of cheating using a really really docile female. It's hard as hell to film and handle at the same time, but I think the ground level basic techniques covered in it are pretty sound for handling harmless scorps.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8wKJWLN-g0


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice. My video is the first one that comes up in the related searches for the handling 

I never knew that you could use epi-pens for that purpose. My ex-friend who used to live with us was allergic to peanuts, so we had to keep a couple of those pens lying around (and stop eating PB&J sammiches ). They're not too cheap either! But, if it saves your life, it's worth every penny.


----------



## tabor (Jun 26, 2008)

Any requests as far as care or if you need some aspect of the hobby explained? Slowly running out of ideas until my next shipment gets in.


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe making a setup for a burrowing species. You know wetting/drying sand the whole bit.


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 27, 2008)

ooo nice idea dude


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 27, 2008)

Athlon2k2 said:


> Maybe making a setup for a burrowing species. You know wetting/drying sand the whole bit.


dont film the drying process please lol!


----------



## tabor (Jun 27, 2008)

Athlon2k2 said:


> Maybe making a setup for a burrowing species. You know wetting/drying sand the whole bit.


I don't keep many (none) burrows, other than a scorpio maurus which does not want to burrow, otherwise I would lol.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 27, 2008)

tabor said:


> I don't keep many (none) burrows, other than a scorpio maurus which does not want to burrow, otherwise I would lol.


i could loan you my desert hairy but he is kinda done with the whole movie stardom thing...lol


----------



## tabor (Jun 28, 2008)

OK the video on packing the "large" stuff was horrible so I reshot it. Here is "How to Pack Big Bugs Pt.2":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVYnFINK5tQ

coming up next: packing in hot weather.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 28, 2008)

tabor said:


> OK the video on packing the "large" stuff was horrible so I reshot it. Here is "How to Pack Big Bugs Pt.2":
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVYnFINK5tQ
> 
> coming up next: packing in hot weather.


great video! is there a cost effective way to ship large ones?


----------



## tabor (Jun 28, 2008)

Just use priority shipping and a small box, should only cost $8-10. 

edit: If your box is 8x8x8" and weigh less than 2 pounds it will cost $5-6 to ship via priority usually, still gotta buy the box ($2).


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 29, 2008)

just a request for future videos
maybe some on breeding/keeping centruroides specificley, and maybe some info on the more uncommon species 

Rick


----------



## tabor (Jun 29, 2008)

bobtard said:


> just a request for future videos
> maybe some on breeding/keeping centruroides specificley, and maybe some info on the more uncommon species
> 
> Rick


Will do. 

In the meantime, here is a "tour" of my "facilities" as well as showing off the area right around my place where I do some collecting and watching.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALSKs9cqcm0

Just me messing around.


The next video like I said will be shipping in HEAT and that will be tomorrow. Then the next one will be removing babies after they have molted out of 1i safely. Then I will get to your requests bobtard.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 30, 2008)

"always necessary on cribs is to show you my whips, i got this one sitting on who the hell knows what?!" hahaha made me laugh a little bit
good stuff


----------



## Aztek (Jun 30, 2008)

You should let us comment.


----------



## tabor (Jun 30, 2008)

Aztek said:


> You should let us comment.


It's not you I'm worried about. Last year I allowed comments and all these PETA people came out saying how cruel I was being to the "thinking" and "feeling" bugs.


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

Alternative housing for babies, this particular example is for bark scorpions, but you can easily adapt it to any species. Remember any small round container works (ziplock/gladware), they can be found at any grocery store.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74AlU3TM844

Video coming in 10-20 minutes: Removing babies.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 3, 2008)

that is very helpful, and at the perfect time 
I'm expecting a few Centruroides broods soon


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 3, 2008)

dude i love the videos, keep them coming! You should try and make one (if u have time) on the proper way to pronounce their scientific names  that would definitely, at least in my case, save me a lot of grief


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> dude i love the videos, keep them coming! You should try and make one (if u have time) on the proper way to pronounce their scientific names  that would definitely, at least in my case, save me a lot of grief



They are hard but I will do it how I pronounce them, just reading of a random list of names that I've never seen before lol.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 3, 2008)

tabor said:


> They are hard but I will do it how I pronounce them, just reading of a random list of names that I've never seen before lol.


if your really feeling over ambitious, maybe make it like a slide show with the pics and then a voice over saying the scientific name... THAT WOULD BE SIIICK!!


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> if your really feeling over ambitious, maybe make it like a slide show with the pics and then a voice over saying the scientific name... THAT WOULD BE SIIICK!!


I'm doing this as soon as that damn baby removal video gets done uploading YouTube is sooo slow on anything over 2mb. :wall:


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

Baby removal (keep in mind this is potential deadly species and I suck at camera work): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTyB5UPnkIQ


----------



## Canth (Jul 3, 2008)

C. elegans. Nice  What I don't understand is why you need to get them off in the first place? I've always just left them until they all dispersed. I had the mom in the maternity ward-type cup like you did but just left them and checked on the cup daily. But hey, what ever works for ya  If you have any extras, I'd love to give breeding this sp a shot.


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm only trading them at the moment, and have to do a full head count before I decide how many to part with. I remove them all at once because im an impatient keeper


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

OK i'm doing the names thing now. I had a few beers, just going to read through a list, it might not be 100% correct, but its how I say them and everyone knows what i'm talking about. Give me a while.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 3, 2008)

we'll be waiting


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt615WWdZeM

never AGAIN.


----------



## tabor (Jul 4, 2008)

WHERE ARE YOU JOSH?!?!

you are the one who caused all this


----------



## Malcara (Jul 4, 2008)

tabor said:


> Me showing the basic techniques of handling, sort of cheating using a really really docile female. It's hard as hell to film and handle at the same time, but I think the ground level basic techniques covered in it are pretty sound for handling harmless scorps.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8wKJWLN-g0


Thats why u get someone to film for you. Or you film and try not to laugh when the handler gets stung.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 4, 2008)

C.Elegans, huh? 

Bobtard used your shipping method with the I.Macs

I thought they where gonna suffocate but they're alive and kickin.

Saves a lot of money too. If it where a package on express it would of been double that


----------



## tabor (Jul 4, 2008)

Aztek said:


> Bobtard used your shipping method with the I.Macs
> 
> Saves a lot of money too. If it where a package on express it would of been double that


Yeah amigo I telling you I know whats up. ¿Qué pasó?

lol, i'm just messing with you, but yeah, any shipping method I post is reliable


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 4, 2008)

tabor said:


> WHERE ARE YOU JOSH?!?!
> 
> you are the one who caused all this


IM HERE IM HERE! and now im glad i have a second reference because i said em all wayyyy different!


----------



## tabor (Jul 5, 2008)

Back on track, shipping in hot weather: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pStZFaaZw


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 6, 2008)

tabor said:


> Back on track, shipping in hot weather: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pStZFaaZw


im going to have to use this pretty soon


----------



## tabor (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you guys want to see next? I'm pretty bored.


----------



## doggmann (Jul 6, 2008)

10/10. Thanks again tabor.:worship:


----------



## tabor (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, people actually DO ask about food and water. Don't watch unless bored or a novice.

Going to redo this one! sorry!


----------



## JC Pwndexter (Jul 7, 2008)

hahah, i loved the androctonus mauritanicus, it's more like "mor-i-tan-i-cus".

is it from mauritius i wonder?


----------



## tabor (Jul 7, 2008)

Food for newbies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2LLv6W-IIs


----------



## JC Pwndexter (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.atshq.org/articles/beechwp1.html

pronounciation anyone?


----------



## Aztek (Jul 7, 2008)

JC Pwndexter said:


> hahah, i loved the androctonus mauritanicus, it's more like "mor-i-tan-i-cus".
> 
> is it from mauritius i wonder?


Mow ree tawn ee cuz


----------



## tabor (Jul 7, 2008)

Enough pronunciation! all that matters is that both parties know what you're referring to (communication!)


More importantly, in that last video I think I admitted to having eaten B. dubia and superworms  

which is true


----------



## vvx (Jul 7, 2008)

For hot weather just use a heat pad instead!


----------



## tabor (Jul 7, 2008)

DO I NEED TO CUDDLE WITH MY SCORPION? DONT THEY NEED MORE ROOM?!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4M1QX6gMp8

;P


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 8, 2008)

tabor said:


> Enough pronunciation! all that matters is that both parties know what you're referring to (communication!)
> 
> 
> More importantly, in that last video I think I admitted to having eaten B. dubia and superworms
> ...


I hate meeting live people and hearing them pronouce a certain species name because it's never the same as the way I say it. But truth be told I usually always read the names wrong the first time and it sticks with me whenever i re-read it again.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 9, 2008)

tabor said:


> More importantly, in that last video I think I admitted to having eaten B. dubia and superworms
> 
> which is true


yummy, care to share?


----------



## tabor (Jul 9, 2008)

well superworms tasted much better in my opinion. cooked, chocolate covered ants are the best though.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 9, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> I hate meeting *live *people and hearing them pronouce a certain species name because it's never the same as the way I say it. But truth be told I usually always read the names wrong the first time and it sticks with me whenever i re-read it again.


Do you talk with dead people?


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 9, 2008)

Aztek said:


> Do you talk with dead people?


i do  haha jkjk


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 9, 2008)

tabor said:


> well superworms tasted much better in my opinion. cooked, chocolate covered ants are the best though.


i prefer chocolate covered peanuts... or caramel.. perhaps some m&m's?? haha


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 10, 2008)

great vids with a lot of usefull info i will use for for spider breeding project next year with packaging of spider's.

and good info as a owner to be of  a 1 1/2 - 2" emp with setup.

Well done.:clap:  :worship:


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 11, 2008)

anymore video ideas?


----------



## tabor (Jul 11, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> anymore video ideas?


yeah more will come, maybe not this week. but usually what happens is some newbie asks a question then I make a video covering it.

when i'm done there could easily be 50 videos ;P


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 11, 2008)

this thread should become a sticky


----------



## tabor (Jul 11, 2008)

and the title chance to "Videos on Scorpion Care"


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 11, 2008)

we would have to weed out all the extraneous posts though so it was just a lsit of the videos


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 17, 2008)

when i sent your package i think i might have packed improperly... have u already made a video on how to pack large amounts of small scorps?


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 17, 2008)

WTH were you listening to@?!


----------



## tabor (Jul 17, 2008)

kupo969 said:


> WTH were you listening to@?!


In which one? If it sounded like country it was actually blues and was Townes van Zandt, if it sounded like techno it was Daft Punk


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe individual species info


----------



## tabor (Jul 18, 2008)

bobtard said:


> maybe individual species info


That and dealing with "hots". I will come up with something  

30 videos in 3 weeks ain't bad.


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 18, 2008)

tabor said:


> In which one? If it sounded like country it was actually blues and was Townes van Zandt, if it sounded like techno it was Daft Punk


It was totally blues


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 18, 2008)

that damned blues music... lol jk


----------



## pinktoe23 (Jul 18, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> this thread should become a sticky


I'm seconding that! it's a very helpful tutorial.


----------



## tabor (Jul 18, 2008)

Feeding small stuff: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAkKjwIlkY


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 18, 2008)

the videos never get old!


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 21, 2008)

have you ran out of ideas? lol


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 21, 2008)

The video's you have done on scorpion's is good, what about some on spider's for people who are thinking on getting one as a beginner.

By doing video care sheets as the written one's you come accross are not much help as video's will show a better idea on their care and other need's and a video on how to post them as sling's-adults.

Just an idea.


----------



## tabor (Jul 22, 2008)

jen1302 said:


> The video's you have done on scorpion's is good, what about some on spider's for people who are thinking on getting one as a beginner.
> 
> By doing video care sheets as the written one's you come accross are not much help as video's will show a better idea on their care and other need's and a video on how to post them as sling's-adults.
> 
> Just an idea.


I will do one on adults soon. I barely work with T's otherwise I would make more videos on them. I do have some slings and adults though so I could make some basic videos on them as well


----------



## tabor (Jul 22, 2008)

Shipping adult T's: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIh5FNddv48
Shipping spiderlings: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gz1v4C436M


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great as a owner of a few spider's sending slings in post you can find information on how to send them but not came across any good info on shipping adults.

So a little how to send them would be brilliant as a future breeder.


----------



## tabor (Jul 22, 2008)

For larger T's, just use bigger containers and more paper towels, it's pretty straight forward


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 22, 2008)

will be using the video link you posted for any males i may have in the future to send out to be mated.

using somewhat bigger container.


----------



## tabor (Jul 24, 2008)

Tagged for the first time in 11 years. The vial was mis-labeled and contained TWO specimens not one. It was a potentially deadly scorpion, C. infamatus, but it shows you how to handle a sting and has a happy ending 

I debated whether or not to post this, but decided to. Now, on to breeding these guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWAn1w4ljY


----------



## jen1302 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ouch glad to see your ok and sucessefully caught it.

Nice looking  scorp.

Would it be ok to post your scorpion vid on my facebook account to show people.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 24, 2008)

starve to death... he would be chillin for months just waiting


EDIT: why did u keep walking around barefoot haha, round 2 maybe?


----------



## tabor (Jul 24, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> starve to death... he would be chillin for months just waiting
> 
> 
> EDIT: why did u keep walking around barefoot haha, round 2 maybe?


In Florida you are either bare foot or wearing sandals/flip flops. 

It's either that, jeans, and ass kickin' boots.

Especially around the beach and such where I live. Falling in with shoes on sucks, ever try to swim with shoes on?


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 24, 2008)

haha no but i can imagine


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 24, 2008)

You live in Florida too? I thought you were somewhere in the central states for some reason. o.o

Edit: LMAO "I know I have small feet, but big arches so I won't have any back problems so F you."


----------



## Newports (Jul 24, 2008)

kupo969 said:


> Edit: LMAO "I know I have small feet, but big arches so I won't have any back problems so F you."


HAHAHAHA I was laughing my ass off at that too haha


----------



## tabor (Jul 28, 2008)

OK so I'm about to go on vacation for a week, so I leave you with a video of me eating what I feed my inverts: http://youtube.com/watch?v=qvRuBjpRK3Q


----------



## drummindan2007 (Jul 28, 2008)

haha I love how most of us sit around and wait for the next video to be put up on YouTube...lol

Keep them coming!:clap:


----------



## tabor (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm going on vacation for a week. But when I come back there will be plenty


----------



## Newports (Jul 29, 2008)

haha love the bug eating video.


----------



## tabor (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish I had some nice fat hissers to eat.

My all time favorite bugs were some ants I caught in Panama. I made a little hobo stove and cooked them up, put part of a Hershey's bar in there. Delicious.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 30, 2008)

i prefer food that is not in insect form


----------



## drummindan2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

as do I tailjosh, as do I.


----------



## tabor (Aug 5, 2008)

ok so this really doesn't have to do with scorpions, but their food. specifically roaches, and even more specifically how I water mine and where to get cheap water crystals:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSv5-P5tUBY
it's really really really hot and humid out there, that's why i usually don't go to the garage in the middle of the day


----------



## tabor (Aug 6, 2008)

Had a few requests for a video on sexing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBKDVRvIBxo

Hope you guys are still liking the videos!


----------



## tabor (Aug 7, 2008)

Requested by someone on youtube, a basic B. jacksoni care vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E6KEUo_4I8


----------



## talljosh003 (Aug 9, 2008)

someone pop this into a sticky asap


----------



## tabor (Aug 9, 2008)

if they do sticky it, change the title to "Video series on scorpion care"

i don't plan to stop making videos any time soon.

edit: And yes I know I'm not a biologist, but I do hold a science degree and I've been keeping stuff for 11+ years so I think that qualifies me as an "amateur" scorpiologist.


----------



## v4climber (Aug 9, 2008)

Ya know what would be great? How you prepare your dubia and such for feeding such as how to secure them while taking off legs, how to hold while head crushing, etc.

I've tried recently but most of the roaches just wiggle their bodies to get away, makes it hard to hold them still haha.


----------



## tabor (Aug 9, 2008)

v4climber said:


> Ya know what would be great? How you prepare your dubia and such for feeding such as how to secure them while taking off legs, how to hold while head crushing, etc.
> 
> I've tried recently but most of the roaches just wiggle their bodies to get away, makes it hard to hold them still haha.


just dive right in, back legs come off first, the the rest are easy, leave a few on so they can still walk around, just not burrow.


----------



## tabor (Aug 9, 2008)

also my entire colony of discoid roaches died off today (~500 in size) all at once in less than 12 hours, no idea why, all the other species are fine. :? 

good thing i have some replacements on the way


----------



## v4climber (Aug 9, 2008)

tabor said:


> also my entire colony of discoid roaches died off today (~500 in size) all at once in less than 12 hours, no idea why, all the other species are fine. :?
> 
> good thing i have some replacements on the way


definitely strange, is there a comet in the sky and track shoes on their feet? haha

I've got dubia on the way... wooo


----------



## tabor (Aug 9, 2008)

this is a pointless video, but with the immense heat outside I was forced to move everything indoors. this is how i would normally house large numbers of things during the winter, but since it is so hot outside i decided a more controlled climate indoors is what they needed. at least until it cools off a little outside. this is a rather pointless video, but i do talk about feeding really small scorplings in it so it might be of some value: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cgYif8jH6U

:worship:


----------



## v4climber (Aug 9, 2008)

tabor said:


> this is a pointless video, but with the immense heat outside I was forced to move everything indoors. this is how i would normally house large numbers of things during the winter, but since it is so hot outside i decided a more controlled climate indoors is what they needed. at least until it cools off a little outside. this is a rather pointless video, but i do talk about feeding really small scorplings in it so it might be of some value: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cgYif8jH6U
> 
> :worship:


It's not working haha


----------



## tabor (Aug 9, 2008)

v4climber said:


> It's not working haha


it wasnt done processing, it should work now.


----------



## HKronos (Aug 9, 2008)

Just watched most of your videos on youtube. Excellent piece of reference from housing to packing to unpacking. Beautiful T blondi and centipede. Glad the C infamatus sting didnt become anything remotely medically serious. And the blooper reel gave me a good laugh. 

OT question: will those giant Hets ever become available again?


----------



## tabor (Aug 9, 2008)

HKronos said:


> Just watched most of your videos on youtube. Excellent piece of reference from housing to packing to unpacking. Beautiful T blondi and centipede. Glad the C infamatus sting didnt become anything remotely medically serious. And the blooper reel gave me a good laugh.
> 
> OT question: will those giant Hets ever become available again?


possibly in the spring


----------



## HKronos (Aug 9, 2008)

tabor said:


> possibly in the spring


Awesome!


----------



## tabor (Aug 11, 2008)

OK, people on Youtube are actually PMing me on there requesting stuff about pandinus imperator, so I decided to steal some photos from Jeroen, I'm sure he won't mind (it is in the name of science after all!). But here we go, video covering the care of emps:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uz4XBLGyMo

keep in mind, though this might seem pointless, any time asks you about an emp just link them to my video 

that was the whole goal of this thread, alleviate repeating yourself over and over and over, answering the same questions. not just for me, but for everyone. i guess most people are too lazy to read or google ;P


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 11, 2008)

theyll keep asking.


----------



## talljosh003 (Aug 12, 2008)

every-n00b-ever-on-AB said:
			
		

> dude!! my emp dug a burrow and wont come out!! what do i do!! is he dead?? should i poke him with a stick?! aghhhh :wall:



haha you gotta love it


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

50 videos in one month. God darn. I wish this was a sticky and that the title was changed to "Video series on scorpion care".

Mods make it happen!


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

OK just PM'd 3 mods trying to get this stickied! Help me out, keep this bumped and maybe PM a mod or two telling them just how interesting and informative this series is.

I am not out of ideas for vids, my goal is at least 100. Still taking requests!


----------



## talljosh003 (Aug 12, 2008)

have u really made it to 50 already?


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

yep. in less than a month. already have a few youtube requests for more


----------



## tabor (Aug 13, 2008)

Scorpions like roaches, here is how you ship them 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxFtKDt6mYA


----------



## tabor (Aug 14, 2008)

Why do scorps sit around so much? Whats the size difference between B jackson and gigas? These were the questions i got today so here's the answer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv_O77vNWtk


----------



## HKronos (Aug 14, 2008)

These are some of the best examples of professional videos on arachnoculture I have ever seen. Marvelous and informative. 

Been a pleasure thanks! :clap:


----------



## talljosh003 (Aug 16, 2008)

any luck on getting a stcky yet?


----------



## tabor (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope, but I bump it up often enough that it's usually near the top. Even a link in the important info thread would be cool. 

It's stickied on VL and ScorpionForum :clap:


----------



## tabor (Aug 18, 2008)

Why are scorpions inactive most of the time? - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjv4yTcXoo4

Why do some mom's (ie Pandinus) eat some of their babies? - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Ljy_Cx2rA


----------



## tabor (Aug 19, 2008)

Small brood size from Scorpionidae family species? This is my hypothesis -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CneoGTXQpw

Don't forget to rate these things! It's the only way I know to keep making them


----------



## talljosh003 (Sep 4, 2008)

out of ideas lol?


----------



## tabor (Sep 4, 2008)

no i just did one on eating them and also on live birth, just didnt post it in this thread


----------

